# Old scars... anyway to make the hair grow back?



## RubaiyateBandit

Two of my mares have these old scars from who-knows-what (they had the scars when I got them in other words), and I wondered if there was a way to make the hair grow back?
Magic's, on the insides of her back legs...









Ruby's, on her front ankle...








(Her's I'm not so concerned with, since it's not very obvious and she's mostly a trail horse. )


----------



## trvlingheart

Well you can massage over the scars to promote blood flow and break up the scar tissue in that area and then hair may possibly start growing again once there is blood flow to the area. You'll want to do a little massage called friction massage its where your take your fingers together and rub back and forth in one spot so the skin moves with your fingers. You can do it in circular motions or create vibration with you fingers in that area. Moving around so you cover the whole scar area. It does take a few months for any results to come of it, if the hair follicals are even there . Hope that helps.


----------



## iridehorses

There is a product called Underwood Horse Medicine Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma that claims to do that. I've used it for some severe cuts with amazing results but haven't tried it for hair regrowth.


----------



## QHDragon

Wow, looks like she had to get stitched up a few times there.

I use furazone, makes the hair grow back natural (not white like it will on some horses) and you won't even be able to tell where the old wound was.


----------



## StormyBlues

Would MTG work? I've heard about that. Will it re-grow the hair?


----------



## mls

Those areas are truly scars. Damage was done to the deeper layer that grows called the stratum basle or stratum germinativum. It is in the deepest layers of this portion of the skin that cells divide and begin to push their way into the more superficial layers. The deep layers also are close to the blood vessels, which supply to the growing cells. In some animals, hair follicles are complex. In horses they are basic, with a single hair emerging from each pore.


----------



## StormyBlues

^but how do we fix it? That was very informational, BTW thanks! I like learning about that sorta stuff


----------



## mls

It cannot be fixed. The damage was done to the tissue at the base of the follicle. Basically killing the follicle.


----------



## kumquat27

I have the same problem with my horse that has an old scar so im trying to find ways for the hair to grow back. i know furazone works on open wounds but what about old scars? and also if it does about how long would it take? (just to know if it's getting better within that time frame) oh and also are you talking about the yellow stuff?


----------



## Rosie

*Hair Re-growth*

I don't want to sound like a spammer but this stuff is great for hair re-growth. http://www.booboobalm.com 
Rosie


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

Dr. Sarah Taylor has done clinical research on the best scar removal products for humans. Perhaps this would be helpful to read, even though we are speaking of horses.

Alternative Treatment for Scars | Skin & Aging


*What works? The bottom line *
To summarize, silicone gel has the most data behind it as an efficacious topical, over-the-counter treatment option for scars, and is an option for patients who want something they can buy themselves. Also, there is probably not any harm, and possibly some benefit, to rubbing honey onto healing wounds and scars. Further quality studies involving human subjects are needed for topical, natural preparations for scars, so in the meantime, encourage your patients to not waste their time or money on other natural products out there that claim to improve the look of their scars. 
_Dr. Taylor is a dermatology clinical research fellow at Wake Forest University School of Medicine, Winston-Salem, N.C.__
_


----------



## hollybee

For re-growing hair i have always used Cornucrescine which is actually a hoof dressing (it says on the tub that it is useful for hair growth) and that's almost always worked.
If that doesn't work, there is a product called Camrosa Ointment which is specifically made for re-growing hair, however, my horse has an old scar across his nose (he had it when i got him) and nothing i have tried has worked on that - so i'm not sure if anything can be done on old scars :S

Hope this helps !


----------



## IXIjump4joy

This won't help you re-grow, but if you just wanted to cover it up for a show you could use that spray paint stuff for horses? I'm not sure of the brand, but its easy enough to find and it comes in a bunch of coat colors


----------



## ragazzabella023

I have the best luck with hair growing back with this product! and I go through it like Water =) It's horsemans Dream Veterinary Cream with Aloe Vera

Horsemans Dream Veterinary Cream - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## Jessie567

They look like fairly old scars, i don't think anything will make the hair grow back because as mls said there is too much damage, my horse has a scar from a sarcoid 2 years ago but the hair won't grow back, i think you just have to accept it won't grow back


----------



## Horselover90981

Wow thats amazing my gelding has almost identical scars on his legs to the grey mare and i was hoping to minimize them but had no idea how. Good luck hopefully you find what your looking for!


----------



## debshorses

*Underwood Medicine*

I used this Underwood medicine years ago. I couldn't remember the name until I found your post. Thanks so much for your post. Yes, it did cause the hair to grow back. I just ordered more.


----------



## my2geldings

You know what I used to think that what Im about to advise was complete crap and didn't work until I was desperate enough to try and see if it did work....I had a stallion who had a really old bold spot that was a good 12 by 15 inches in size. No hair would grow back. It was from a barbwire fence injury. 

MTG...

The best product I have ever used and that stuff is great for all sorts of other skin issues as well. I religiously put that stuff on him and massaged it in his skin and within 6 months he had so much hair grown back, that he was good as new without any signs he had something there to begin with. 

Make sure you follow the instructions that are on the bottle. You need to be careful with this stuff with horses that have pink areas as it can burn when in the sun. Just be responsible and look at how to use the product properly.


----------

